# Medgadget



## Doc_K (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey, everyone. Just wanted to share a link I have bookmarked.

www.medgadget.com

They post articles on advancements in the field of medical technology. Hope some of you find the site as interesting as I do. Enjoy!


----------



## bridget (Jul 15, 2008)

Very cool site! Thanks for posting..


----------



## Doc_K (Jul 16, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------

